# Lake Champlain Charter Wanted



## budbidwell (Jan 2, 2002)

Hi, 

My own sailboat is being re-powered and re-fit over the summer. Consequently I thought it would be nice/different to fill in the downtime by taking my family sailing in beautiful Lake Champlain. 

Ideally, I'd like to find a well kept sailboat in the 32 to 38' range for a 7 day bareboat charter. I'm interested in the August to early September time-frame. 

I would really like to ear from anyone that either has or knows of a suitable boat to charter. Any experience or advice about chartering in Lake Champlain would also be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks in advance, 
Bud


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hello,

Sailing Magazine had an article on chartering on Lake Champlain either last month or the month before. I believe the charter company was Winds of Ireland.

Yacht Charters

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*Bud, try and give these peeps a call, I am not sure if they deal in that type of charter but key words are not sure I had called the re: time share and they have a nice program and were friendly to talk to. lostcoveyachting.com*


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

main_page

1-802-264-9088


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

I was just there yesterday working on my Pearson 26. What a beautiful place! I am trying to fix it up to sell it but have always wondered about renting it. Sounds like it is to small for you though. I am having a hard time accepting the fact that i won't be able to sail there this summer....I guess Buzzards Bay will have to do for now


----------



## budbidwell (Jan 2, 2002)

*Lake Champlain Charter*

Hi,

Last week I spoke to a very nice gentleman (Pete I think) at Lost Cove. He has created an interesting "time share" approuch to boat ownership. I think I understand his deal as follows:

You buy 14 days of use (1 owner's share) on a new Tarten 3400 for $5,000-. You then try to reserve sailing time on a first come/first serve basis over the course of the season.

I would assume you need to share the "choice" dates among the other owners (there could be up to 14 in total). I would also imagine that getting time in full week increments would be effected by the high demand for weekend use.

If I lived in the area and had the flexibility to use this boat for a few days at a clip, spread over the course of the season, the arrangement could be quite nice, (except I know I would miss the fixing, tinkering, hassle and general pride of boat ownership).

In my case, a one-time 7 day charter deal is really all I need.

Thanks again for your help. 
Bud


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bud:

I have chartered on Lake Champlain for the past 2 years. Last year I used Navtours and I have a Beneteau 311 booked for the first week in August. from them again this year Actually I am setting up a blog on sailing charter vacations but I am still about a week from launch. Navtours is out of Mooney Bay which is just above Plattsburgh, NY. The only other Charter company on the lake that I could find is Winds of Ireland out of Burlington, VT, but I don't have any experience with them.

Send me a private message and I will give you all sorts of info including contact names, boat owners, where to get guides, charts, etc. and a few great places to anchor.

BTW, my wife and I are fairly new to chartering and Lake Champlain is a low stress place to learn. No tides, usually good wind, lots of water, deep, and last year in August we had daytime temps in the 70's and evenings in the high 40's and low 50's. (That said however, the week before our charter, it was abnormally hot).

Hope this helps.

Charlie


----------



## wperdman (Jun 11, 2012)

In early June I confirmed, by walking down to the dock at the bottom of College St in Burlington and asking around, that Winds of Ireland no longer exists or charters. Not sure why their web site is still up.


----------

